# Duck/goose hunting tournament



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

Watching a turkey hunting competition on t.v. got me thinking about the duck hunting comp thred that was up last year. I dont know why everyone is so huffy about it. It looks like it would be a ball. and could possibly raise some money for a good cause. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

The fun tournament hunt went over great last year and this year. Brought out some new hunters. Advertised locally. Both last year and this year I missed out with prior engagements, but heard about good turnout and fun that was had. I'm all for it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

sswhitelightning said:


> The fun tournament hunt went over great last year and this year. Brought out some new hunters. Advertised locally. Both last year and this year I missed out with prior engagements, but heard about good turnout and fun that was had. I'm all for it.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Where was that?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Held at blk dog outfitters in Rockford , and I may be wrong on this but I believe it's put on by Rockford chapter of ducks unlimited


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

Thats pretty cool. I just see more of these turnys showing up. Yote,rabbit,squirrel,crow,turkey deer but no one wants a duck comp. Theres a goose hunt in Canada 10 shells five heavy wins. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah i got tore up on mentioning that a couple years ago. I missed it the first year but attended it this past fall. Its put on by the DU chapter up there and im on the committee. Was a great time and lunch was delicious. Had about 35 guys both years. Its a very fun day. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I was just thinking that TJ needs more incentive to kill :lol:


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

Lol blood guts n gizzards 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

How many other people would participate in something like this? Most tournaments are a weigh your five biggest type thing. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

I'd be in for something. Might be fun for a team type tourney with limited shells. 6 shells per guy or something.


----------



## airboatjoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Sounds like a good time

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm in, would like to know how this would work though. Sounds like fun make it a sticky! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

Id say maybe 2 man teams. Weigh your 12 birds. No ammo restrictions they would be hard to enforce. Small entry fee with a percentage pay out with a trophy. Pretty basic just have to trust each other. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TaggedOut904 (Nov 1, 2012)

Where's Rockford? If its within reason, I could round up some buddies for a tourny. We don't need much convincing to want to go out hunting something. Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flints Finest (Jul 24, 2010)

I vote no mergies, there not ducks...


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd be down for this. as long as comies count. they're my secret weapon


----------



## Iceman_101 (Jan 11, 2009)

You know im in T.J.!!!


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

T.J. said:


> Id say maybe 2 man teams. Weigh your 12 birds. No ammo restrictions they would be hard to enforce. Small entry fee with a percentage pay out with a trophy. Pretty basic just have to trust each other.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Instead of weighing in birds how about setting up points for each species of duck/goose. Drakes being higher points then hens. 
Example:
Mallard drake - 10 pts
Mallard hen - 5 pts
Gwt drake - 5pts
Gwt hen - 2 pts
Bluebill drake - 10 pts
Bluebill hen - 5 pts
Canvasback drake - 20 pts
Canvasback hen - 15 pts
Oldsquaw drake - 15 pts
Oldsquaw hen - 10 pts
These are just a few examples. 
Then use weight of birds incase of a tie. Just a thought.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kingcrapp (Jan 6, 2009)

How would it work. Team F5 is in.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Dahmer said:


> Instead of weighing in birds how about setting up points for each species of duck/goose. Drakes being higher points then hens.
> Example:
> Mallard drake - 10 pts
> Mallard hen - 5 pts
> ...


I like it. By your points us diver hunters have a better chance if winning. Forgot 1 point for goose, pinner, widgeon, shovler, gaddy, and any other puddle duck they might shoot. Lmbo.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

I thought about that as well. I think that would discourage a good number of people that cant get to the birds with big points. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

T.J. said:


> I thought about that as well. I think that would discourage a good number of people that cant get to the birds with big points.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It's apparent one would need to create a puddler and diver divisions.


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

SBE II said:


> It's apparent one would need to create a puddler and diver divisions.


Good thinking! Or maybe make all birds the same amount of points with maybe an exception of say a canvasback=15 in the diver class and a pintail=15 in the puddler pack. and of course drakes would be worth more then hens in all classes.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

Maybe. i would rather it stay simple as possible. Big o mallard is just as heavy as any diver. I really like the points idea and that was my original idea at first. but I think lots of people would be reluctant to compete. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dahmer said:


> Instead of weighing in birds how about setting up points for each species of duck/goose. Drakes being higher points then hens.
> Example:
> Mallard drake - 10 pts
> Mallard hen - 5 pts
> ...



I gotta be honest here, which may ruffle some feathers. I don't think the squaws should be that high in points. If you have the right boat to get to them they are easier to decoy and kill than any other bird on that list.

Don't get me wrong I'd rather hunt the sea ducks and divers rather than puddle ducks, it's what I enjoy most, but if you can get to them they are very easy to decoy and kill compared to educated puddle and/or pressured inland divers. Dependent upon location they are also much more abundant than canvasbacks.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

I can agree with that. I think he was just throwing numbers for examples. But thats y im taking favor to a weight tournament. Everyone will have an opinion on what species is worth what points.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

Flints Finest said:


> I vote no mergies, there not ducks...


That's a hole nother tournament.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

We did it as a raffle system. No one won or lost or all that. We assigned one, two and three raffle ticket birds. You get a raffle ticket for entering and more depending on the birds you bring back. Remember ours was a fun event in the name of raising a little money for DU. Everyone meets back up at 1 and we cook up the ducks and geese and have a good lunch. After we have a bucket raffle with some duck hunting goodies and the finale is a shotgun. Always a good time, and raise a little money for the ducks in return. You could incorporate whoever gets the most raffle tickets wins a silly trophy or something to be passed on year to year. Something like that.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

> > Originally Posted by Dahmer<br />
> > Instead of weighing in birds how about setting up points for each species of duck/goose. Drakes being higher points then hens. <br />
> > Example:<br />
> > Mallard drake - 10 pts<br />
> ...


I agree it isnt hard to kill squaw. Just giving example of points. These can be adjusted.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## docowens (Feb 24, 2009)

Duck killing competition? Yes please!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

10 pts drakes, regardless species.

5pts for first hen
4pts 2nd hen
3pts 3rd hen, you get the idea.

Police yourselves.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

> I thought about that as well. I think that would discourage a good number of people that cant get to the birds with big points. <br />
> <br />
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I think it would be more challenging with the points then doing it by weight. Iding birds before pulling the trigger. Id be more apt to do that then by weight.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

Yup but what do we do with teams that have limits of drakes? Say four teams come in with perfect score.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

Dahmer said:


> I think it would be more challenging with the points then doing it by weight. Iding birds before pulling the trigger. Id be more apt to do that then by weight.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yeah but u want to make it equal as possible. Id say maybe a weigh in for main prize. Then maybe side pots for mixed bag. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

T.J. said:


> Yup but what do we do with teams that have limits of drakes? Say four teams come in with perfect score.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thats where the weigh in comes into play. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

T.J. said:


> Yeah but u want to make it equal as possible. Id say maybe a weigh in for main prize. Then maybe side pots for mixed bag.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Here's example why I dont like the weigh in. Say the hunt area encompasses the bay area for the tournament, the east side of bay is loaded with little ducks, the west side got some birds but majority of them are big birds. See where im going with this. I think by associating points to the birds its more of a even playing field and luck will play alittle into also. This is just my thoughts. I think your on the right path tho with what you want to do.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Points per bird because then it is what it is. Going off the turkey contest anything involving weight or length will always bring drama.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

In that case u would have to hunt where the big ducks are. Guys will use your same argument about points im sure. I rather points but i dont want to exclude or discourage anyone and I also dont want to have debates about what birds get how many points. I figure a weigh in is easier scaup,redhead ,mallards, scoter, gadwall and pintail Are close enough in weight and the bigger birds in the area and it would just make since to target them. There common to the area and i think people can be within there comfort zone and have a good time. I see it like a fishing tournament you need to combine skill with luck. Guys who field hunt aint excluded because guys on big water are shooting birds that are worth more. This can be as controversial as season dates and zones. I dont want that. Either way we have it ill compete but id like to see it a positive for everyone. Id like to here more about what people think point vs weight.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sounds like a goose hunting tourny may be much easier than the ducks? Although I know a lot of folks in here don't like the honkers maybe we could do both. A weigh-in for geese is a given, no drama and easy!


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

nastynate2728 said:


> Sounds like a goose hunting tourny may be much easier than the ducks? Although I know a lot of folks in here don't like the honkers maybe we could do both. A weigh-in for geese is a given, no drama and easy!


I would agree.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Bellyup said:


> But if the Kid is coming, I might crash the party.



Yessir, gotta be there to witness the following!


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

Go off the point system? each point equals a ticket? 100% proceeds goes to a cause of some sort with a banquet type dinner ?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

1ludman said:


> Wonder why the non hunting public has disdain for hunting , why not turn all hunting and fishing into D*** measuring contests to prove who is the greatest "SPORTSMAN" . So much for promoting the outdoors as a tradition but as a competition.


 

Spot on, brutha


Next step is to go the way Taubman wanted to go for his deer tournaments and shoot tranquilizers (or some dumb *** thing). :banghead3


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

T.J. said:


> Go off the point system? each point equals a ticket? 100% proceeds goes to a cause of some sort with a banquet type dinner ?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Instead if the banquet type supper make it the grill what you killed type of deal. Bring some side dishes and BYOB. Might also be a good chance to let puddler hunters taste some divers prepared with some personal preferences. Also some twists on some puddlers. Just make it a good time without worry.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Have to throw in with Ludman and Mr. Bernardi on this one. Nash Buckingham and Gordon MaqQuarrie are rolling over in their respective graves.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

The way I look at tj's proposal and what has already happened in northern kent county is not so much a tournament. It's not wide spread advertisements drawing attention from non hunters. It's guys who are already hunting meeting up, comparing harvests,swapping stories, eating, drinking, and having some friendly bragging rights with good people. Nothing more. Not much different than guys I talk to at boat launch parking lots minus food and some fun raffles. Non hunting community doesn't have to or will even be any part knowing of this. Maybe lastflighttaxidermy can confirm how many protestors and public coverage this gets. I'm guessing none.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Correct. No bad things at all. The guys who want to show up and will continue to show up for a fun day afield. Its not about killing mass numbers of birds. We are all going hunting anyway, why not meet up afterwards, swap stories, eat and overall have a great time. Start something small if you want and let word of mouth spread. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

How many points for snows? I'm going to get Belly and I a head start


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

Bellyup said:


> Instead if the banquet type supper make it the grill what you killed type of deal. Bring some side dishes and BYOB. Might also be a good chance to let puddler hunters taste some divers prepared with some personal preferences. Also some twists on some puddlers. Just make it a good time without worry.


 im fine with that bacon raps over the grill kind of thing? im no cook.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

what i would like to see is this.. a two day hunt (tournament) split up into 2 man teams. meet up at designated location at the we hours of the morning (4-5am) disperse and meet back at say 2 o'clock. add up the the 2 day total and issue 1 ticket per point. witch will be divided amongst the teem (20 points = 10 tickets per teammate). teem with the most points will be awarded a trophy of sort. like a hand carved decoy with a engraved plaque or something modest. id propose at least a 20 dollar entry fee for each team witch will be donated to habitat restoration or du/delta any thing along those lines. as for the drawing i think there should be a big item that only tickets acquired buy the hunt will be drown for and tickets to be purchased for other drawings.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

T.J. said:


> what i would like to see is this.. a two day hunt (tournament) split up into 2 man teams. meet up at designated location at the we hours of the morning (4-5am) disperse and meet back at say 2 o'clock. add up the the 2 day total and issue 1 ticket per point. witch will be divided amongst the teem (20 points = 10 tickets per teammate). teem with the most points will be awarded a trophy of sort. like a hand carved decoy with a engraved plaque or something modest. id propose at least a 20 dollar entry fee for each team witch will be donated to habitat restoration or du/delta any thing along those lines. as for the drawing i think there should be a big item that only tickets acquired buy the hunt will be drown for and tickets to be purchased for other drawings.


Meeting up? Like where the state capital? That's too much unless you're doing some local....We'd have to meet at like midnight and depending on the time of the year, birds often times fly after 2...I think you're better to do a benefit of some sort then a tournament the more I think about this.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

SBE II said:


> Meeting up? Like where the state capital? That's too much unless you're doing some local....We'd have to meet at like midnight and depending on the time of the year, birds often times fly after 2...I think you're better to do a benefit of some sort then a tournament the more I think about this.


Damn dude its all hypothetical yeah meet up at predetermined location. 2,3,4 o clock I dont care. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

T.J. said:


> im no cook.


Not many people can cook pigeons, crows and divers.


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

SBE II said:


> Killing hens has no affect on habitat numbers...
> 
> 
> In 1989, Delta Waterfowl adopted a program that encouraged hunters to shoot fewer hens, called Voluntary Restraint. It came on the heels of a string of poor hatches and a sharp drop in overall duck numbers. The goal was to boost survival of hens and ultimately rebuild duck populations on the backs of those additional females that survived hunting season. Since then, a legion of hunters turned voluntary restraint into a religion. Not only do they refuse to shoot a hen, they chastise others who pull the trigger on anything but a drake.
> ...


Thanks for the information I didn't ask for, somehow I must have missed all that information in my wildlife classes when I was working on those pesky degrees. 

That comment had nothing to do with the information you posted, but was rather a shot at how well guys can actually identify on the wing.

I know how you like to argue though so I don't fault you with trying to start a debate with the posted information.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

carsonr2 said:


> Thanks for the information I didn't ask for, somehow I must have missed all that information in my wildlife classes when I was working on those pesky degrees.
> 
> That comment had nothing to do with the information you posted, but was rather a shot at how well guys can actually identify on the wing.
> 
> I know how you like to argue though so I don't fault you with trying to start a debate with the posted information.


If this isn't calling the kettle black I don't know what is....Who cares who shoots a hen? You obviously...Yes we all try to shoot drakes, it was simple information indicating to those that may "THINK" it damages the population. They band just as many hens...


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

T.J. said:


> Damn dude its all hypothetical yeah meet up at predetermined location. 2,3,4 o clock I dont care.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


As long as theres a solid breakfast :corkysm55


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

SBE II said:


> If this isn't calling the kettle black I don't know what is....Who cares who shoots a hen? You obviously...Yes we all try to shoot drakes, it was simple information indicating to those that may "THINK" it damages the population. They band just as many hens...


Should have posted it as such then. You lack good fundamental communication skills.:lol:


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

carsonr2 said:


> Should have posted it as such then. You lack good fundamental communication skills.:lol:


Guess it would have been better to write a formal introduction...:gaga:


----------

